

Cold calling is Dead – Try this instead - noahorb
https://sales.prospecting.io/cold-calling-2-0/

======
joekinley
Apparently down right now. So what was it about?

~~~
chei0aiV
[https://archive.is/pAfDb](https://archive.is/pAfDb)

